# Restoring a 66 Dash



## vercole (May 7, 2019)

Does anyone know of a good but inexpensive vacuum metalization shop? I've been quoted $250. Better yet would be an inexpensive way to restore the instrumentation display bezels without the vacuum process.

Vercole


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

There is no substitute for correct Vacuum plating. No paint will even come close IMO.
Another option all though not cheaper but a complete ready to install Bezel from Ames. 

More bang for the buck!
JM2C

Cheers.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Agree with *GTOJUNIOR* that the best would be rechrome or new aftermarket.

However, if you wanted to save $dollars, this product was suggested for the chrome trim and looks pretty good. I got one of these "chrome pens" at my local arts & craft store - Hobby Lobby. Worked good for an application where I needed a little chrome. Do not clear over it as I learned. These pens come in different width tips. This is what I plan on using when I redo the bezels on my '68 Lemans dash. https://www.molotow.com/en/applications/marker-applications/liquid-chrome/


----------



## caboman (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm in the final stretch on my '67 GTO convertible restoration. My stripped dash bezel was plated by American Plastic Chrome many years ago. And, since I searched that name and found nothing, I'll assume they are out of business. Still have the receipt, it was $112 including return shipping. Most swap meet quality will not meet 'good' quality. Yes, parts are expensive, but quality is also improving. Call Ames and talk to Peter.


----------



## vercole (May 7, 2019)

Thanks guys for your inputs. I talked to Ames and the one shop that was recommended is not in business anymore. I found another place here in California. Looks like it is going to be $100 cheaper to send it out to be re-chromed as opposed to purchasing from Ames. In addition Ames does offer a heater control unit. I seems I can't disassemble my unit for vacuum metalization so I might have to use something like the recommended chrome pen to touch it up.


----------

